# swimming?



## Yan (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi all, 

I have recently been diagnosed with Diabetes (type TBC) and is currently on a mixture of insulin and Metformin. 

I will be going on holiday soon and wondered if it is safe to go swimming in pool and sea as I'm worried if the injected areas on my tummy will get infected? 

Also going to the local lido - is it safe? Ie the chlorine? 

thanks in advance


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Yan, Jump in and go for it.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 14, 2018)

Your injection sites will have closed over quickly after your injection.
I was doing at least 6 Injections a day before switching to a pump and happily went swimming.
Jump in and enjoy the exercise.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 15, 2018)

Aw, swimming, love it! Have a great holiday, @Yan.  What does TBC stand for, btw?


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2018)

Bloden said:


> Aw, swimming, love it! Have a great holiday, @Yan.  What does TBC stand for, btw?


TBC = To be confirmed.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2018)

It won't be a problem @Yan, as the others have said  Enjoy your holiday and remember to take plenty of supplies with you!


----------



## Yan (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you all for your answers. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2018)

Yan said:


> Thank you all for your answers.
> Much appreciated.


Please Enjoy


----------



## Bronco Billy (Aug 20, 2018)

You won’t have any problems at all. Go on in, I’m sure the water will be lovely!


----------

